# Banning?



## Luxcario (Nov 16, 2011)

THIS MAY SEEM STUPID

I regularly look in the Introductions forum. To my little knowledge, there are quite a few new members. About a day, sometimes as little as two hours, have they been active...before they are banned. Something might be is going on. Surely they can't _all_ be trollers or people that break the most serious rules? Or is my TCoD suddenly awash with trollers?

Thanks to Butterfree for telling me where this should go.

Aha!
EDIT: Now here is the weird thing. I happen to know that if you change your usertitle to "Banned" it brings up six asterisks. But the newest member (as I'm posting at the moment) has a usertitle - Banned - without the asterisks. However, THEY ARE ONLINE AND LOOKING AT THE INDEX. 

Please help...


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 16, 2011)

Trust me, we don't ban people arbitrarily because idk, I found a piece of banana flake in my Coco Pops this morning. There's just been a little spike in crazy.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes...what about my edit?
And that didn't really answer my question...


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they are still banned; maybe they count as online and viewing the index anyway for one reason or another.

And yes, if people are banned very shortly after joining, there is a reason.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 16, 2011)

If they were banned within the last twenty minutes they'll still show up as active.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 16, 2011)

I didn't see your edit; it wasn't there when I posted. :B Sorry!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 16, 2011)

But all the newest members were banned upon arrival.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 16, 2011)

Desolat(er) was a member we'd had previously who spammed all over the shop, and Tasty Treat posted terribly inappropriate comments in the Behind the Avatar thread which Cirrus deleted. Yes?

They just show up because the site still registers users as active within ~20 mins of their last action. It doesn't really matter.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you, Twilight. The mods seem to know about lots of the members. I'm just lucky I didn't go into Behind the Avatar.
EDIT: Spammed all over..._the shop?_


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 16, 2011)

The shop! The place, the area, the little piece of Internet we have here, etc.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm guessing the shop is the CoD.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 16, 2011)

"The shop" just means "this general area and place". So in this case it means "all over the forums".


----------



## Phantom (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow, I get removed from existence and shit happens.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 18, 2011)

It's not like that time when I went berserk and got banned.

You didn't miss anything except the bannination of what is hopefully just a few spambots.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 19, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> It's not like that time when I went berserk and got banned.


I thought banning, when it happened to you, it was permenant...?


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 19, 2011)

This was on the last incarnation of the forum, which got wiped completely. (most) banned users got a second chance.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, but like uv said, I got a second chance during the forum move and I haven't gigantically screwed up yet! I just got a few years older, I guess. But we had quite a few episodes of it on the old forums. It's relatively quiet now from what I know, which is good.


----------



## Light (Nov 24, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> It's not like that time when I went berserk and got banned.
> 
> You didn't miss anything except the bannination of what is hopefully just a few spambots.


O.O story time??


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh, I yelled at a fair few people.

Not really a story to it other than a bad bout of GIFT and boredom, I think.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 27, 2011)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Desolat(er) was a member we'd had previously who spammed all over the shop, and Tasty Treat posted terribly inappropriate comments in the Behind the Avatar thread which Cirrus deleted.


What about The_Noob?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 27, 2011)

From what I can see of his posts, flaming Mewtini over her sig and the Bronies over them being Bronies.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 27, 2011)

OH NO I'M A BRONY
Thanks.


----------

